# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Moles >  Leather umbrela

## Eduardo Moreira

Olá pessoal, sou iniciante e estou em dúvida em relação ao meu coral, que hora os pólipos ficam bonitos e hora recolhem e isso em questão de 1 hora de intervalo durante todo o dia, até o apagar das luzes quando os pólipos se recolhem por completo! Gostaria que alguém pudesse me ajudar em relação a isso, por favor. Abraços.

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

Olá Eduardo

Os  Leathers são assim mesmo, por vezes se fecham por semanas até que troquem sua "pele".

Outro fato muito importante é que qualquer mudança nos parametros da água ou mesmo na iluminação eles sentem muito e acabam desta maneira.

Penso que não há nada de errado com ele, apenas uma característica da espécie.

Seria muito bom posta fotos dele em diferentes momentos, pois assim, poderíamos dizer com mais certeza o que acontece com o coral.

----------


## Fabio Ricardo Lopes

Eu também tenho um leather e quando comprei estava muito bonito, pois coloquei em meu aquario e ele ficou uns 4 dias aberto do mesmo quando comprei, pois fez sua mudança de pele e faz uns 15 dias que não abre e estou muito preocupado, já fiz teste de tudo está tudo Ok tanto é que meus outros corais estão todos abertos me mandem resposta do que pode ser, e agora ele esta meio esbranquiçado isso é normal???:

----------

